

Hackers vs. Consultants: How not to find an idea (Part 2 of 3) - akashs
http://behindthescenes.midtownrow.com/

======
wccrawford
This was a much better article than the last one. In fact, I'd go so far as to
say the first one should have just been skipped. Everything that needed saying
was in this one, and completely removed all my objections from the first.

------
pandaassembly
Although some parts of the posts are a bit too stereo typed for my me, I
really like the general approach. Its an interesting clash of opinions /
cultures, catchy to read. I hope to hear more from you guys!

------
trusko
'Catch up on Part 1 of this series' link is not working. I am getting 404. I
know I can scroll down for previous post, just wanted to let you know.

Cheers

~~~
kshcho
Sorry for the broken link, and thanks for looking out. Should be fixed now.

